# ABU DHABI | Masdar City



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

The pictures are breathtaking. Not only the concept is ground breaking but the realisation in aesthetic and architectural terms is as well. In my opinion this beats any project in Dubai by far. Finally superior architecture in the middle east which excels not only in design but also in function. I hope people involved in other projects in the Emirates and beyond realize eventually that huge glass facades might not be the utmost clever thing to do in a desert climate...


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

This project is not cancelled  Infact i signed off on some major piling work taking place (Cant talk about it in detail though) actually shouldnt say anything at all , but no this is not cancelled !


----------



## (fabrizio) (Jun 22, 2007)

This is the project I'd rush to see whenever I'll be able to hop on an Etihad jet. Seriously, the potential feedback on the entire world of construction are immense. I truly hope this project with go on and get completed as it was originally designed.


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

^^ Yeah, its like a big playground for new technologies, especially for hot arid desert climates, but not exclusively and I am not even talking about the university there yet.


----------



## BigUrban (Jan 19, 2009)

Adam2707 said:


> Don't worry about that. This IS happening....
> Thanks for making this thread Þróndeimr, was going to do it myself a few weeks back but I forgot about it. Loads of new renders.
> 
> Picture from December 10th
> ...


mg: Very impresivee!! OMG :eek2:mg:mg:


----------



## sam_18 (Feb 7, 2009)

we want a metro a metro rail in Abu Dhabi linked to Dubai Metro and to other cities in the UAE any plans to develop onee ?????:bash::bash::bash:


----------



## Dubaiiscool:) (Mar 15, 2009)

^^
Abu Dhabi Metro's first line will be operational by 2015 and the UAE is planning a high speed railway sytem and the contract is expected to be awarded late this year or early next year.


----------



## Antonio227 (Mar 10, 2006)

Very futuristic and impressive.

In your face, Norwegian ambassador!


----------



## Muhtar (Jan 31, 2010)

Adam2707 said:


>


Welcome to the city of the 22th century :cheers:

clean energy
no waste
electric vehicles without drivers


----------



## raymay (Mar 7, 2010)

Wow this must be technological the most advanced city of the world.

And the first ecological town of the world :cheers:


----------



## UAE'er (Jul 30, 2009)

quick fact: MASDAR is even applying sustainability to the process of building Masdar City. the main contractor (Al Jaber) is obligated to use recycled materials whenever the alternative is available, must use electrical vehicles for light transportation, and all the building materials waste must be recycled / reused.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

From http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=585191&page=8


Parisian Girl said:


> Masdar plans to dig deep for clean energy
> 
> The city is expected to need 12,000 cubic metres of water a day when it's completed, Ameenah Al Kulaib, manager of Masdar's water department, said at a conference last week.
> 
> ...





The Black Ghost said:


> http://www.environmentalgraffiti.com/energy/news-masdar-zero-carbon-zero-waste-city-future
> 
> good overveiw article on the project


----------



## UAE'er (Jul 30, 2009)

Parisian Girl said:


> Masdar plans to dig deep for clean energy


I guess they Started Digging Already :banana:
the drilling rig is enormous, I would estimate it at 110 meter high.


----------



## UAE'er (Jul 30, 2009)

construction update: 28th April


----------



## UAE'er (Jul 30, 2009)

the solar-powered LED lighting poles are already installed and operating around masdar city, am really amazed how effective they are. the picture was taken during a sand storm, so visibility was a reduced, but i would say the lighting was around 70% of a traditional pole, and more than enough for minor and neighbourhood roads.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

^^ wow, this is great! Thanks for the pictures, and keep updating as progress continues!


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

From http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=57520799&postcount=161


Parisian Girl said:


> Show features Masdar City as ‘role model for the world’
> 
> James Reinl | Last Updated: May 26. 2010 12:24AM UAE / May 25. 2010 8:24PM GMT
> 
> ...


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

Awesome renderings of Masdar Headquarters!


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)




----------



## OldWorldResident (Mar 26, 2010)

The best project of the middle east since the Hanging Gardens of Babylon!

I'll definitely enjoy following this thread.


----------



## photovoltaik (Aug 26, 2010)

The places are very nice







and very beautiful!!







. Thank you for giving these!!


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*High resolution renderings of*
*Masdar*

This page might be a heavy load for those of you who have a poor internet connection. If some of the renderings to not appear, reload the page.
Several architects and renderers are involved behind the renderings. Here are the credits: Foster + Partners (Architect), Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill (Architect), LAVA (Architect), 
Vyonyx (Illustrator), MIR (Illustrator), Atelier Illume (Illustrator).

Masdar City aerials.








[email protected] Vyonyx and Foster + Partners









[email protected] Foster + Partners


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

Masdar Headquarter.








[email protected]Atelier Illume (and LAVA)









[email protected]Atelier Illume (and LAVA)









[email protected]Atelier Illume (and LAVA)









[email protected]Atelier Illume (and LAVA)









[email protected]Atelier Illume (and LAVA)


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

Masdar Headquarter square.








[email protected] Atelier Illume (and LAVA)









[email protected] MIR (and LAVA)









[email protected] MIR (and LAVA)


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

Masdar Headquarter exterior. 








[email protected] Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill









[email protected] Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

Masdar Headquarter interior.








[email protected] Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill









[email protected] Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill









[email protected] Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

Masdar Headquarter exterior and interiors. 








[email protected] Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill









[email protected] Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill









[email protected] Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill









[email protected] Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

Streets and architecture in Masdar.








[email protected] Vyonyx









[email protected] Vyonyx









[email protected] Vyonyx









[email protected] Vyonyx









[email protected] Vyonyx









[email protected] Vyonyx


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

More streets and architecture in Masdar.








[email protected] Vyonyx









[email protected] Vyonyx









[email protected] Vyonyx









[email protected] Vyonyx









[email protected] Vyonyx









[email protected] Vyonyx









[email protected] Vyonyx









[email protected] Vyonyx


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

[email protected] Vyonyx

Building to the right is the future planned Masdar Institute of Science and Technology which will room 800 students.








[email protected] Vyonyx









[email protected] Vyonyx









[email protected] Vyonyx









[email protected] Vyonyx









[email protected] Vyonyx


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

Some illustrations of Masdar Headquarter square.








[email protected] LAVA









[email protected] LAVA









[email protected] LAVA









[email protected] LAVA


----------



## Melb_aviator (Aug 28, 2007)

If it turns out as good as that, it will be a new wonder of the world 

Amazing concept, but is it really that viable as a real city, considering all the equipment , construction and associated usages of the site.

Will be interesting to see.


----------



## Betelgeuze (May 11, 2008)

finally some news, my favorite project!

Thanks for the renders!


----------



## Cerises (Apr 17, 2005)

Impressive project!


----------



## 1453 (Sep 7, 2010)

best project of United Arab Emirates


----------



## boschb (Jul 8, 2010)

^^ definitely


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

This is nothing but extraordinarily fantastic. Masdar City is one of the first UAE projects I encounter that actually deserves standing ovations. For having an urban grid that really supports life on streets, for being sustainable and innovative. My :applause: to you Abu Dhabi!


Any update shots of the construction site? Those would be really appreciated.


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

*Flat solar thermal panels installed in Masdar City*



> Masdar hopes the solar panels installed can provde 30% higher energy output (Shutterstock)
> 
> by CW Staff on Jan 17, 2012
> 
> ...


http://www.constructionweekonline.c...olar-thermal-panels-installed-in-masdar-city/


----------



## ikops (Jun 12, 2008)

They don't have to worry about enough hours of sunshine. That's for sure.


----------



## sreelavanya (Dec 28, 2011)

amazing city nice post .


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

*Siemens Middle East Headquarters, Masdar City, United Arab Emirates*




































All images: Sheppard Robson / Team Macarie



> Thursday 26 Jan 2012
> 
> Sheppard Robson’s design for Siemens’ Headquarters at Masdar City has established a new model for sustainable office buildings in the Middle East. Siemens Real Estate set clear standards to achieve an innovative office concept with highest quality architectural design, the most efficient use of space and energy and to be one of the first buildings of its kind in the region to have LEED Platinum status.
> 
> ...


http://www.worldarchitecturenews.com/index.php?fuseaction=wanappln.projectview&upload_id=18833


----------



## Antonio227 (Mar 10, 2006)

Great update.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

amazing building!


----------



## Turin S (Feb 28, 2011)

when you start the works? the project is fantastic!!!!!!


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

*Siemens' Masdar HQ wins Future Office Award*



> Siemens' Middle East headquarters at Masdar City
> 
> by CW Staff on Feb 8, 2012
> 
> ...


http://www.constructionweekonline.com/article-15555-siemens-masdar-hq-wins-future-office-award/


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

*Masdar city chooses SoFi to monitor carbon in buildings *


> Masdar City has selected PE INTERNATIONAL’s SoFi system to monitor carbon embodied in buildings for its ambitious project to construct one of the world’s most sustainable cities, the two companies announced today.


 Read more


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

LOL, Masdar City is actually THE biggest vanity project in UAE 


n00bs


----------



## Ervin2 (Nov 7, 2009)

Looks like they got real architects behind this, unlike the crap in Dubai.


AltinD said:


> n00bs


How old are you? 12?


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

AltinD said:


> LOL, Masdar City is actually THE biggest vanity project in UAE
> 
> 
> n00bs


How so? Because its not in Dubai? Because its not based on glass towers that are badly adapted to the local climate? Or is it because it is planned to get companies working on leading technologies of the future to that piece of desert?


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

_*Site Visit: Masdar City*_ http://www.constructionweekonline.com/article-15773-site-visit-masdar-city/


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

*Masdar City, Abu Dhabi, United Arab Emirates*






















































http://www.worldarchitecturenews.com/index.php?fuseaction=wanappln.projectview&upload_id=19047

Architect: http://www.fosterandpartners.com/Practice/Default.aspx


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

I like that first complex very much, at least from what can be seen. I hope it also works as well as it looks like. Maybe the Emirates are finally creating an example of intelligent architecture adapted to the local needs rather than a rather dumb but megalomanic approach that totally fails to address the challenges of coastal desert climate.

I found a picture from afar: 









http://fujairahinfocus.blogspot.com/2010/09/will-masdar-experiment-impact-fujairah.html


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Looks really nice. And very human friendly. I wished that more UAE project looked like this.


----------



## khoojyh (Aug 14, 2005)

Rendering is very beautiful.


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

*Energy award for Masdar City*



> The National staff
> 
> Abu Dhabi's Masdar City won the Global Energy Efficiency Visionaries award for the Africa-Middle East region at the Energy Efficiency Global Forum in the US.


http://www.thenational.ae/news/uae-news/energy-award-for-masdar-city


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

*Trailblazers on Masdar's frontier*



> April Yee | Apr 15, 2012
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.thenational.ae/thenation...ights/energy/trailblazers-on-masdars-frontier


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

*Masdar Institute Phase 1B hits major safety record*









Work on Phase 1B of the Masdar Institute will be completed in September this year. 



> by CW Staff on June 14, 2012
> 
> The construction of Masdar Institute of Science & Technology Phase 1B has completed ten-million man-hours without any Lost Time Injuries (LTI), reports RW Armstrong.


http://www.constructionweekonline.c...-institute-phase-1b-hits-major-safety-record/


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

*Pictures: Masdar Institute Phase 1B expansion*

July 5, 2012: Phase 1B on track for Q3 delivery, courtyard building in progress
























































































































http://www.constructionweekonline.com/ © 2012 ITP Business Publishing Ltd.


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

*Masdar Institute of Science & Technology, Abu Dhabi, United Arab Emirates*






















































Copyright: Nigel Young, Foster + Partners / Copyright: AKT II http://www.akt-uk.com/

http://www.worldarchitecturenews.com/index.php?fuseaction=wanappln.projectview&upload_id=20087


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

AltinD said:


> LOL, Masdar City is actually THE biggest vanity project in UAE
> 
> 
> n00bs


You're being way too ridiculous again, Altin. :|


----------



## Kutsuit (Mar 2, 2011)

Taken from _Business Insider_:

http://www.businessinsider.com/photos-of-masdar-uae-city-of-the-future-2015-10


----------



## Shaddorry (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm starting to wonder if any one will actually ever live there.


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

Shaddorry said:


> I'm starting to wonder if any one will actually ever live there.


Unlike you, I'm a bit optimistic about it. I know that the Masdar institute of Science and Technology was built first as a means to find new ways of developing the city etc, they are now building the residential complexes and this should be done by 2020, that's when people will start moving in. 

http://gulfnews.com/business/proper...construction-on-residential-complex-1.1498219


----------



## Shaddorry (Nov 8, 2012)

It's so silent around this project and we haven't seen updates in ages. So what's happening there?


----------



## Kutsuit (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm also optimistic about the long-term future of Masdar City, but it must be borne in mind that this city was supposed to have at least 50,000 residents by 2015. It currently has a population of only 3000 people. I just don't think people in the Gulf are interested in this kind of lifestyle yet.


----------



## phoenixboi08 (Dec 6, 2009)

Kutsuit said:


> I'm also optimistic about the long-term future of Masdar City, but it must be borne in mind that this city was supposed to have at least 50,000 residents by 2015. It currently has a population of only 3000 people. I just don't think people in the Gulf are interested in this kind of lifestyle yet.


The project was also scaled back slightly after 2007-08...a lot of what was projected to be completed by now, has not even begun construction. It'll take a bit of time, I guess.


----------



## Kutsuit (Mar 2, 2011)

*Masdar City ramps up expansion with new wave of building activity*

http://www.thenational.ae/business/...-expansion-with-new-wave-of-building-activity



> Norman Foster, the designer of Masdar City’s master plan, yesterday visited the project eight years after delivering the blueprint for the sustainable city.
> 
> Masdar City continues to apply Foster + Partners’ original design principles of low-rise, high-density residences.
> 
> ...


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

News? This project died?


----------



## killerk (Mar 24, 2007)

^^ Nope.... there is construction around the area, just that unlike their flashy neighbors to the north, Abu Dhabi makes a big deal of their projects only when the oil prices are favorable!! 

The developments from late 2017 can be seen around the coordinates of the location!!
24°26'03.7"N 54°37'10.9"E


----------

